# ABA Monster fish keeper member moving over to BCA



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm moving back to Victoria, BC from Calgary, AB for a year. I will eventually move over to Vancouver sometime after. I recently lost my job here in Calgary so I'm moving back home for a bit. I'll be moving over sometime in July-Aug. Anyhow looking forward in joining your community. In the future I will need some advice on which fish stores are good to go to as I haven't been back to BC in over a decade. I'll be bringing this beast back with me.

My 450 gallon of near 2 ft monsters. The fish will stay. I will set this tank back up when I'm more settled in.










Here's a final video of my monsters before they go to a new home. I will miss them all

[YT]



[/YT]

Here's the url to the link to the video if it don't show.






See you all soon.

Andy


----------



## Arghas (May 16, 2010)

Awesome tank! U need ST or IT and stingrays!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

what a great tank. I'd love to have a setup like this one.
can you introduce a bit about the filteration and feeding?


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Arghas said:


> Awesome tank! U need ST or IT and stingrays!


Ya once I set this tank back up in my parents garage I want to go for another Asian Aro, some nice Dats, few stingrays and a Tigrinus.



kevin22 said:


> what a great tank. I'd love to have a setup like this one.
> can you introduce a bit about the filteration and feeding?


As of now the filtration is 3 x FX5 full of biomax and prefilter and 2 x emperor 400s. 4 x Koralia 4 powerheads for extra circulation. I will probabely end up drilling this tank and going with a sump cuz doing water changes on this is a huge hassle. The tank is only 5 months old since I got it new and the custom builder who made it said should be still drillable.

The feeding consists in full market shrimps with tail cut off, frozen Lake smelts(large kinds u can buy from T&T market) and koi/cichlid pellets. I fed this tank 3 times a week or every other day. Once with pellets, once with shrimp and once with lake smelts. About 2 lbs of frozen seafood per serving.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! truely a monster tank! Love tht RTC


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks for the info, looking forward to see the sump built



Crazyfish88 said:


> Ya once I set this tank back up in my parents garage I want to go for another Asian Aro, some nice Dats, few stingrays and a Tigrinus.
> 
> As of now the filtration is 3 x FX5 full of biomax and prefilter and 2 x emperor 400s. 4 x Koralia 4 powerheads for extra circulation. I will probabely end up drilling this tank and going with a sump cuz doing water changes on this is a huge hassle. The tank is only 5 months old since I got it new and the custom builder who made it said should be still drillable.
> 
> The feeding consists in full market shrimps with tail cut off, frozen Lake smelts(large kinds u can buy from T&T market) and koi/cichlid pellets. I fed this tank 3 times a week or every other day. Once with pellets, once with shrimp and once with lake smelts. About 2 lbs of frozen seafood per serving.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

welcome to BCA. great to see more Monster fish shots!


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool tank, don't see glass tanks that big very often. How many people do you need to move that? Love the driftwood.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

^.~ That looks very familiar!
MFK?

Welcome!


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Cool tank, don't see glass tanks that big very often. How many people do you need to move that? Love the driftwood.


6 strong caucasian guys or 8 med strong Asian guys and 2 furnuture dollies



eternity302 said:


> ^.~ That looks very familiar!
> MFK?
> 
> Welcome!


Yup I'm on MFK^^


----------



## Arghas (May 16, 2010)

Crazyfish88 said:


> 6 strong caucasian guys or 8 med strong Asian guys and 2 furnuture dollies
> 
> PSH, put that on my face, and il steal that solo!


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Arghas said:


> Crazyfish88 said:
> 
> 
> > 6 strong caucasian guys or 8 med strong Asian guys and 2 furnuture dollies
> ...


----------



## Arghas (May 16, 2010)

Imma put it on my back and well...slowly..very very slowly crawl as if im a dolley! Ima get it to my house in 1 year!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Arghas said:


> Imma put it on my back and well...slowly..very very slowly crawl as if im a dolley! Ima get it to my house in 1 year!


If you try this, Ima gonna be guessin that Andy willa be havin ta scrape some bloody goo off the bottom of his tank before he drills it

Write out your will and say your goodbyes before attempting this feat, eh


----------



## Arghas (May 16, 2010)

Oh btw, crazyfish, WELCOME TO THE BCA!!!


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> If you try this, Ima gonna be guessin that Andy willa be havin ta scrape some bloody goo off the bottom of his tank before he drills it
> 
> Write out your will and say your goodbyes before attempting this feat, eh


LOL



Arghas said:


> Oh btw, crazyfish, WELCOME TO THE BCA!!!


Thanks bro.


----------

